

College Tuitions Rising at a 60 percent Rate - rogk11
http://www.simplerna.com/2011/09/college-tuitions-rising-rapidly-at-60.html

======
rohitkumar
In one generation the whole model of higher education will have to break down
- this is absurd. I think we'll go back to more of a localized apprenticeship
model, facilitated by technology.

